# lighting for hornwort



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Hornwort will grow with 1.5 WPG. It's got to be the easiest plant to grow that I've ever seen. I used to use those plant weights that wrap around the stems which I've found to be the easiest because the stuff grows so fast.

Marcel


----------



## Gwinna (Sep 16, 2003)

Hornwort is an invasive weed, and as such would grow with less than 1 watt per gallon, and you can do quite a bit to it without bothering it. You are going to have to prune it regularly. It can be a floater or a planted plant, so as long as you don't damage it physically, anything you do to it should work out just fine.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I've grown hornwort under a night light. I kid you not... the stuff will grow with pretty much anything...


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

With 3wpg and some fertz it may even attack you!!!! :shock: 

The stuff is wild, I had it in a 29gallon with old bulbs and had to prune twice a week....

Jason


----------



## williammosko (Nov 21, 2003)

you know... my roommate actually killed hornwort. it was growing at a huge rate, dubled its size and almost filled an entire 10 gallon tank... then he did a water change, and it completely melted in less than a day. i was kinda pissed. he's now only allowed to do water changes on his tanks. im afraid if he looks at my fish they'll die.


----------



## Daemonfly (Oct 1, 2003)

I added some to a 6g Eclipse. That side of the tank has a 18w PC (low qual. bulb) and it's doubled in size within 2 weeks, and the ends are now red.

Gonna be doing some trimming as it's taking up that whole half of the tank!


----------



## magicmagni (Nov 7, 2003)

wellbiz said:


> With 3wpg and some fertz it may even attack you!!!! :shock:
> 
> The stuff is wild, I had it in a 29gallon with old bulbs and had to prune twice a week....
> 
> Jason


 :lol: That's hilarious, but true!! When I had that stuff in my tank it was growing out a 1/8" cutout in my cover and onto and up the wall!! Pretty crazy stuff.


----------

